# UPS for 2-3 hours backup



## sanju_nlp81 (May 29, 2010)

Hi Guys!! Well a family  friend of our has asked me to suggest a ups to run his pc  and a inkjet printer for 2-3 or more hours of backup. Preferably APC.

Help me ??


----------



## asingh (May 29, 2010)

^^
It depends, how much he will load the system. Give us the whole system set up, can calculate and let you know.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2010)

sanju_nlp81 said:


> Hi Guys!! Well a family  friend of our has asked me to suggest a ups to run his pc  and a inkjet printer for 2-3 or more hours of backup. Preferably APC.
> 
> Help me ??



*www.apc.com/tools/ups_selector/index.cfm

use above tool to calculate.........for 2-3 hrs back up means a big ups......which would cost you a lot.


----------



## asingh (May 30, 2010)

^^
That link is nice, but no accountability for GPU....!

*This* seems a good option, to calculate.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 30, 2010)

ok then after power consumption calculation this should help..............
*www.apc.com/products/family/index.cfm?id=165


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2010)

i not sure how it helped OP, but helped me a lot. thanks to both


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> i not sure how it helped OP, but helped me a lot. thanks to both



+1       
nice info..
thanks..


----------

